# cheap airline tickets from uk to usa



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya all
Can and one tell me where can i get cheap airline tickets to go los angeles from london end of july.
many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all
> Can and one tell me where can i get cheap airline tickets to go los angeles from london end of july.
> many thanks


It's the start of the summer peak so fares are expensive and cheaper seats are selling out. Try all the airlines' own websites, plus comparison sites like Kayak.co.uk and Expedia.co.uk. You save some money by avoiding weekends. Cheaper fares by indirect carrier like Icelandair (but beware volcanic ash!) and non-European airlines with a stop in London, such as Air India and Air New Zealand.


----------



## victoriac (May 31, 2011)

try the website of lastminute


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

You could also try this: Cheap Flights, Airline Tickets, Cheap Plane Tickets, Cheap Airfare ? CheapOair


----------



## Nita2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Try this site...
travelsupermarket.com - a great deal easier
I've just booked a flight from London to Chicago for Mid June and I found they gave the cheapest price.

You can also try this:
Cheap Flights - Compare prices on cheap flights, airlines & last minute deals
but half the prices advertised are never correct as I rang quite a few of them last night.

Good luck hunting


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

thank you all for the info


----------

